# MediaLink Router not Connecting don't have access to router



## frosen99 (Oct 10, 2012)

I am trying to set up a wireless medialink router in my office. I work in a big shared office building and do not have access to the modem. 

I called medialink tech support and they said that everything should work fine but that most likely both the router and the modem need to go to through a "power-cycle" to sync up and then it should work. 

Any ideas of how to fix this without resetting the modem? I have reset the router several times and started from scratch but it just keeps saying "Connecting...." 

I use a mac OS 10.6.8


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Assuming you are connecting the router to the modem by ethernet cable, no. Could by multiple faults, but the first step would be to power cycle the modem. 

Are you getting a link light on the router WAN port?


----------

